# Aspire Atlantis Tank



## LJRanger

mAN killer? 
http://www.aspirecig.com/products/Atlantis/atlantis183.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hands



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie

LJRanger said:


> mAN killer?
> http://www.aspirecig.com/products/Atlantis/atlantis183.html



It could very well be a mAN killer with experienced vapers, considering it is a subohm tank.

But keep in mind, many mods can't handle subohm, so the mAN is still more versatile.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## VandaL

Pretty crazy vapor and he says it's almost dripper like flavor 
Only holds 2ml though.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie

45 watts! On a commercial coil!


----------



## LJRanger

I think it will be a hit for those vapers looking for more vapour but aren't too keen on getting into rebuildables. 45 watts on a commercial tank and coil is amazing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie

I'm keen on this tank, but R240 for a pack of coils is just too much. And considering that a ratio of half the Aspire replacement coils I've bought were rubbish, puts me off a little.

I'm not loving rebuilding, I'm not enjoying the 'diagnosing what I've done wrong' aspect, but commercial coils need to improve on QC and get realistic on pricing for me to exclusively use them. I mean a pack of 5 at say R180 for one good coil really, really pisses me off. I want to smash the tank.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## gman211991

http://www.smokecityca.com/kanger-subtank-p/sc_subtank.htm


----------



## gman211991

Idea of pricing for aspire sub ohm battery and mod


----------



## Marzuq

it looks very interesting indeed. i would get one just to test and compare it to the nautilus mega and mini


----------



## Vapington

Look what I just got. First impressions: game changer! Absolutely brilliant rda style vape!


----------



## Skobbejak

I want one!!!! Or 2.... Please share your experience?


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> I want one!!!! Or 2.... Please share your experience?


Me 2


----------



## LJRanger

Skobbejak said:


> I want one!!!! Or 2.... Please share your experience?





Marzuq said:


> Me 2


me 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher




----------



## Paulie

i highly recommend this tank! Its a clearomiser that is so much better than most Drippers let alone tanks i have....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan

Todd's quick view (not a review) on the Atlantis:


----------



## Silver

It must be a great vape
I just worry how quickly it will guzzle the juice. 
One needs a few of them i suppose

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha

Getting tank #1 Thursday, need to see what the coils can do with Black Boba's juice. Best tobacco combo EVER! (45% Witcher's Black bird + 55% Boba's Bounty) 100ml of Boba's Bounty killed 20 Nauti coils.... Think the Atlantis will save many a drip and driver's life!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

HPBotha said:


> Getting tank #1 Thursday, need to see what the coils can do with Black Boba's juice. Best tobacco combo EVER! (45% Witcher's Black bird + 55% Boba's Bounty) 100ml of Boba's Bounty killed 20 Nauti coils.... Think the Atlantis will save many a drip and driver's life!



Interesting combo @HPBotha !
I love both those juices and have both.
Will remember to test that mix sometime.

Blackbird is definitely a coil and wick slayer of note.

Let us know how the Atlantis handles this wicked combination

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

Silver said:


> It must be a great vape
> I just worry how quickly it will guzzle the juice.
> One needs a few of them i suppose



My only 2 grips about it is it guzzles juice and this tank might be sold to beginners who might try to run this on ego type batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricgt

Looks awesome but personally I think the new Kanger Subtank is worth holding out for. Can take more juice plus has the versatility of being able to run it with a RBA style coil, I think is an absolute winner. What more could one ask for in a commercial tank!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie

Ricgt said:


> Looks awesome but personally I think the new Kanger Subtank is worth holding out for. Can take more juice plus has the versatility of being able to run it with a RBA style coil, I think is an absolute winner. What more could one ask for in a commercial tank!?



I agree with what u said but the kanger tank is much bigger 25 mm compared to the 20mm Atlantis so wanna see it first

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mario

The question here is and im not sure if its been posted,but how long does those coils last for ?


----------



## VandaL

Mario said:


> The question here is and im not sure if its been posted,but how long does those coils last for ?


Being that it is so new it's hard to tell exactly, a popular YouTube reviewer said he has been going non stop on a coil for over two weeks now @50w and it's still performing like a champ. I guess it will also depend on the juice you use


----------



## Paulie

Going since Saturday with high vg juice and so far its still running strong

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mario

VandaL said:


> Being that it is so new it's hard to tell exactly, a popular YouTube reviewer said he has been going non stop on a coil for over two weeks now @50w and it's still performing like a champ. I guess it will also depend on the juice you use


Yes i agree juice does play an important role


----------



## free3dom

I just got optimistic about this atty 



It's a terrible video, but it shows it's possible and I'm sure the real experts will figure out a better rebuild method soon.


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> Going since Saturday with high vg juice and so far its still running strong


How does the flavour off this tank compare to an RDA like the Odin paulie?


----------



## Paulie

Yiannaki said:


> How does the flavour off this tank compare to an RDA like the Odin paulie?



The Odin is still better but the flavour is very good on this tank!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

paulph201 said:


> The Odin is still better but the flavour is very good on this tank!


Thanks man. I'm trying to see if the purchase of a regulated device would be worth it. I think I'll just stick with my reos


----------



## VandaL

Here's a cool tip for those who already have the Atlantis, when refilling screw the coil into the chimney not the base and align the juice holes so they are not being blocked by the fins, then u can fill ur tank up right to the top, which I'm guessing gives you about 1ml capacity more.

Then when screwing the base on make sure the coil juice holes don't get blocked by the fins. Apprently the tank now is able to wick any 100vg juice and also the Airflow will improve.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie

VandaL said:


> Here's a cool tip for those who already have the Atlantis, when refilling screw the coil into the chimney not the base and align the juice holes so they are not being blocked by the fins, then u can fill ur tank up right to the top, which I'm guessing gives you about 1ml capacity more.
> 
> Then when screwing the base on make sure the coil juice holes don't get blocked by the fins. Apprently the tank now is able to wick any 100vg juice and also the Airflow will improve.


i was playing with this and did blocked and not blocked and dont see a difference even though its visual i think the gap is big enuff to wick even when its blocking the wicking holes

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

I finally got my Aspire Atlantis tank today and I was really prepared not to like if due to the fact it's sub ohm (which I'm not a big fan of) and I heard it's airflow was really wide open... and I have only recently been playing with lung hits and wide open airflows...

Good packaging as always with Aspire and nice one is that they give you a spare tank because you are going to drop it and break the tank at least once. The tank is very pretty and I think the stand out difference from the outside is the really wide open full bore drip tip! It's a good looking tank and appears really well made! You can change the drip tip if you want to but I doubt anyone has such a wide bore drip tip to replace it with and you really want that. Filling it is a piece of cake.

I tried it on the Sigelei 20W and it did fire up a few times before it said the resistance was too low and I had to switch to my Sirius II mech mod.

I put Tropical Ice into the tank and gave it a few goes and it was way too powerful to do a lung hit... so I diluted the juice with some pure VG and all of a sudden the vape was pretty good and the clouds were simply amazing... blowing more clouds than I ever had before.

I wouldn't call it a flavour monster (when comparing it to a Cyclone) but it's a lung hitter of note and a real game changer... is it for everyone? No it certainly isn't... if you like a tight draw with max flavour then this isn't for you because even on the smallest hole it's very airy compared to what you would be used to on other tanks. This tank wants you to go max airflow and it wants you to blow huge clouds and the flavour is still pretty good.

The more I use the tank the more I enjoy it... I am sure I will always keep it in the arsenal and it will always have a fresh battery and coil and be filled with juice. I think it's probably far better suited to non menthol type juices because the hit with menthol is massive and if you are using VM Menthol Ice the top of your head will explode. I will use it with Menthol Ice but will tone it down with pure VG.

The coil it came with is amazing and no dry hits at all and like all Aspire products no sign of a leak of any sort at any time! This would be an easy carry device and one you will take with you to impress people with the clouds you can blow with it!

I would have to give this tank a 8/10 and it may get a 9/10 when the 1 Ohm coils arrive! If I have to look for fault then I would say it's the small capacity juice storage of a measly 2ml. Strangely it lasts pretty well especially when you compare it to the other new baby tank from Aspire called the K1 which goes through juice like a cheap slut!

Bottom line is if you are a newish vaper then this isn't for you... if you are an experienced vaper and want airflow and clouds then this is the one for you no question!

From left to right... the new Lemo, the Aspire Atlantis and the Aspire K1.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

Awesome review @Rob Fisher. now I need one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Rob Fisher said:


> I finally got my Aspire Atlantis tank today and I was really prepared not to like if due to the fact it's sub ohm (which I'm not a big fan of) and I heard it's airflow was really wide open... and I have only recently been playing with lung hits and wide open airflows...
> 
> Good packaging as always with Aspire and nice one is that they give you a spare tank because you are going to drop it and break the tank at least once. The tank is very pretty and I think the stand out difference from the outside is the really wide open full bore drip tip! It's a good looking tank and appears really well made! You can change the drip tip if you want to but I doubt anyone has such a wide bore drip tip to replace it with and you really want that. Filling it is a piece of cake.
> 
> I tried it on the Sigelei 20W and it did fire up a few times before it said the resistance was too low and I had to switch to my Sirius II mech mod.
> 
> I put Tropical Ice into the tank and gave it a few goes and it was way too powerful to do a lung hit... so I diluted the juice with some pure VG and all of a sudden the vape was pretty good and the clouds were simply amazing... blowing more clouds than I ever had before.
> 
> I wouldn't call it a flavour monster (when comparing it to a Cyclone) but it's a lung hitter of note and a real game changer... is it for everyone? No it certainly isn't... if you like a tight draw with max flavour then this isn't for you because even on the smallest hole it's very airy compared to what you would be used to on other tanks. This tank wants you to go max airflow and it wants you to blow huge clouds and the flavour is still pretty good.
> 
> The more I use the tank the more I enjoy it... I am sure I will always keep it in the arsenal and it will always have a fresh battery and coil and be filled with juice. I think it's probably far better suited to non menthol type juices because the hit with menthol is massive and if you are using VM Menthol Ice the top of your head will explode. I will use it with Menthol Ice but will tone it down with pure VG.
> 
> The coil it came with is amazing and no dry hits at all and like all Aspire products no sign of a leak of any sort at any time! This would be an easy carry device and one you will take with you to impress people with the clouds you can blow with it!
> 
> I would have to give this tank a 8/10 and it may get a 9/10 when the 1 Ohm coils arrive! If I have to look for fault then I would say it's the small capacity juice storage of a measly 2ml. Strangely it lasts pretty well especially when you compare it to the other new baby tank from Aspire called the K1 which goes through juice like a cheap slut!
> 
> Bottom line is if you are a newish vaper then this isn't for you... if you are an experienced vaper and want airflow and clouds then this is the one for you no question!
> 
> From left to right... the new Lemo, the Aspire Atlantis and the Aspire K1.
> View attachment 16135



Superbly told @Rob Fisher !
Makes sense and adds value
Thanks!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie

Anyone gonna have one of these suckers at the vape meet? Holding thumbs and thumb toes...


----------



## Rob Fisher

Oliver Barry said:


> Anyone gonna have one of these suckers at the vape meet? Holding thumbs and thumb toes...



I have no doubt the vendors will have it there but I will be bringing mine with!


----------



## Ollie

Rob Fisher said:


> I have no doubt the vendors will have it there but I will be bringing mine with!



Haha... you should enter the cloud chasing compo with it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

I just found this on youtube. Quite an interesting way to get 3ml ejuice into the Aspire Atlantis

Skip to 7:20 mins if you don't want to watch the whole video

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL

Dubz said:


> I just found this on youtube. Quite an interesting way to get 3ml ejuice into the Aspire Atlantis
> 
> Skip to 7:20 mins if you don't want to watch the whole video



I said this in post #32  Used a friend of mines tank today, MASSIVE clouds for a commercial. Flavor is good, I wouldn't call it RDA level, better then Kayfun/Russian for sure. I say it's up there with the fogger/orchid. Vaped it @ 45w, did 5 consecutive pulls with no dry hits on a GVC 100% vg. Can't wait for mine to come from Vapecartel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@VandaL my bad, didn't see your post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow

Is everybody sold out on this tank?


----------



## JW Flynn

VandaL said:


> I said this in post #32  Used a friend of mines tank today, MASSIVE clouds for a commercial. Flavor is good, I wouldn't call it RDA level, better then Kayfun/Russian for sure. I say it's up there with the fogger/orchid. Vaped it @ 45w, did 5 consecutive pulls with no dry hits on a GVC 100% vg. Can't wait for mine to come from Vapecartel


just be careful when doing this, you could end up with gargling.. if this atlantis is anything like the nautili and nautilus mini, the coil needs to seal at the bottom to prevent juice running past.. and that needs to be tightened down pretty good... so just keep that in mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

JW Flynn said:


> just be careful when doing this, you could end up with gargling.. if this atlantis is anything like the nautili and nautilus mini, the coil needs to seal at the bottom to prevent juice running past.. and that needs to be tightened down pretty good... so just keep that in mind


No gargling what so ever. My friend has been doing it for a few days, just clouds bro cuz CLOUDS BRO and 3ml juice

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## JW Flynn

VandaL said:


> No gargling what so ever. My friend has been doing it for a few days, just clouds bro cuz CLOUDS BRO and 3ml juice


That is good news man


----------



## KB_314

Ricgt said:


> Looks awesome but personally I think the new Kanger Subtank is worth holding out for. Can take more juice plus has the versatility of being able to run it with a RBA style coil, I think is an absolute winner. What more could one ask for in a commercial tank!?


I've been thinking the same thing (except that it's BIG) Any idea when the Subtank will be available?


----------



## Dubz

paulph201 said:


> I agree with what u said but the kanger tank is much bigger 28 mm compared to the 20mm Atlantis so wanna see it first


The Kangertech Subtank is 25mm not 28mm it's still huge though and kinda beginning to put me off it too


----------



## Cat

if it's 25mm, it might fit the HANA. if the Aerotank Mega is 22mm, it looks like 25 would fit. (Just 'eyeballing it'.) Buti can see it beinga hassle if it just fits in; it means you'd be tightening it by holding the air ring. 
i don't care about it being big - it seems it would have to be, to get the tank capacity with the big coil units, but the RDA option is just added cost, and it's not a great RDA anyway. it doesn't have post holes and they say it's probably a very constricted space to workin.


----------



## Rob Fisher

I have to say that I have been using this Atlantis tank for a few days now and impressed a few people at the Vape Meet with it's cloud blowing capabilities! I'm so impressed I bought a second one for myself!

I have a very special Mech Mod coming from the Philippines in a day or so and the second Atlantis is going onto that! More news on that when it arrives!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## WHeunis

paulph201 said:


> I agree with what u said but the kanger tank is much bigger 28 mm compared to the 20mm Atlantis so wanna see it first



25mm.
Not 28mm.

But still, wouldn't sit well on MOST mods out there...

Edit: lol i got beat to it.


----------



## Silver

Just reporting back that I tried @Rob Fisher 's Atlantis when he was up in JHB for the Vape Meet
He was running it on his Sirius Mech Tube Mod. So about 30 Watts

It was fantastic. Very loose draw. Ideal for lung hitting. Even on its tight setting, you can still lung hit. Its tight setting seems looser than the Nautilus Mini wide open if I remember correctly. This thing is very loose. He had his Tropical Ice in it, so unfortunately, not a juice I know well, so I can't rate the flavour, but it tasted very good. I could not believe the thickness of clouds I could blow with that thing. Made me instantly feel like a champion cloud blower. Probably not ideal for an all day device when running around in the car and at meetings etc, but in my view, lovely for home use. If you like cloud blowing. 

I would like to get one

Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Silver said:


> Probably not ideal for an all day device when running around in the car and at meetings etc, but in my view, lovely for home use. If you like cloud blowing.
> 
> I would like to get one



@Silver it's a N2H... and certainly not as a Ninja vaping device!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie

im just going to say that sir @Rob Fisher did not put his down at the meet and was blowing clouds all over

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Sorry if it's been posted, Grimm Green loves it, and the Aspire battery that partners with it...



Only thing that puts me personally off it (and subohming in general) is that it burns through juice.
And @Silver's mentioning that it suits lung hitters, which i am not.

But for newbies, a sub tank you don't have to build, and a safe battery for less than a grand - awesome! Just shows how far the industry has come.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Paulie

corrected


----------



## Gizmo

This is a stunning tank. Tried Rob's at the Vape Meet this is going to be my all day vape as soon as I can get my hand on it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## VandaL

So this guy has been using the same Atlantis coil for 3w 3d and counting... Says he's ran it @ 50w for a day just to see if it will kill the coil, still going strong.




Takes it up to *75W* tank starts to tap out. 50w np. This guy has some crazy vids with gplat builds

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mattj4l/Vapor

VandaL said:


> Pretty crazy vapor and he says it's almost dripper like flavor
> Only holds 2ml though.




I wanted to say "shut up and take my money" Until you said ''Only hold 2ml though''.


----------



## HPBotha

vaping like a champ at 35W --- really excellent. took out the coil this morning and dropped into some iso prop to see if i can get the bobas bounty off the wicking. but am very happy with a solution to drip and drive!!!!


----------



## VandaL

Mattj4l/Vapor said:


> I wanted to say "shut up and take my money" Until you said ''Only hold 2ml though''.


You can squeeze just over 3ml in by screwing the coil into the chimney shaft and filling. Which makes it really good. It's quite a small device for 3ml and it's just clouds for days with better flavor then a Nautilus

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

